

YouTube Chief Pushes Ahead with Subscriptions Despite Questions - ryanmonroe
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/07/24/youtube-chief-pushes-ahead-with-subscriptions-despite-questions/?mod=ST1

======
tdkl
I foresee quite some nervousness for the future of Google because of the rise
of ad/tracking blocking and privacy awareness.

------
marak830
I do wonder if it would succeed in a wprld of ad blockers.

~~~
Veratyr
[https://www.youtube.com/yt/press/en-
GB/statistics.html](https://www.youtube.com/yt/press/en-GB/statistics.html)

Half of YouTube's watch time is on mobile and trends show it growing faster:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/youtube-video-watch-time-
grew...](http://www.businessinsider.com/youtube-video-watch-time-
grew-60-2015-7)

Ad blockers might be concerning but I don't believe they're currently
widespread on mobile and with one mobile OS developer being hostile to
'advanced' apps like ad blockers and filesystem browsers and the other being
an ad company, I don't think that's likely to change significantly.

It's easy to forget when your job has you on a desktop all day but mobile is
now the 'default' way many (most?) people access the internet. Google receives
more search queries on mobile than on desktop in many countries:
[http://adwords.blogspot.com/2015/05/building-for-next-
moment...](http://adwords.blogspot.com/2015/05/building-for-next-moment.html)

